# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  DEILD - How do YOU remain still?

## JayTabes91

Does anyone have any tips on remaining still after waking for DEILD? I have no problem waking up multiple times in a night, but I always just naturally move before I remember that I'm not supposed to. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## dutchraptor

I try practise it before sleep. I just re-act a dream scene and imagine it fading, then I study my eyes in the darkness and try to keep my body still. It can be hard sometimes if you are really tired you will just move out of habit, every now and then I move by accident as well. I have heard of people who still manage to Deild after moving.

----------


## JayTabes91

how did you train yourself before you had succeeded? like the first time you woke up and didn't move, what did you do to get there? the same technique?

----------


## dutchraptor

Well yes I guess. I meen I failed like two weeks in a row of moving so I was pretty confident on what to do once I actually didn't move. It also shouldn't matter if you moved but you didn't notice, it's only really when you focus on it.

----------


## JayTabes91

i bet that was super rewarding the first time you woke up and didnt move

----------


## dutchraptor

Ya it was pretty good, but I still didn't Deild. Honestly all I can say is keep trying, same goes for actually inducing the dream. Learning to Deild can be extremely difficult but once you've devloped your own system it is extremely rewarding.

----------


## Chicken

Last night I succesfully had a DEILD for the first time! I had a cool lucid and woke up, I was still thinking about the dream and realised I hadn't moved except for opening my eyes and wanted to go back to the dream. I closed my eyes again and thought about the feelings and dreamscene I was in and in no time I was back in the dream!

----------


## JayTabes91

thats awesome!...only things is I don't want to rely on Lucid dreams to be able to DEILD because I don't have spontaneous LD's that often. Maybe 4-5 times per month.

----------


## JayTabes91

I did it! I was able to wake without moving for the first time last night, but sadly I did not have an LD. I felt SP coming, because my body started to tense up and I kinda lost feeling in my arms and legs. I got this extreme urge to swallow and I had to do it  :Sad: . Does this happen to you guys when yall are entering SP? ALso I always get excited when I feel SP coming on, does this wreck my chances?

----------


## Nivv

> thats awesome!...only things is I don't want to rely on Lucid dreams to be able to DEILD because I don't have spontaneous LD's that often. Maybe 4-5 times per month.



But surely you don't have to wake up from an LD to be able to DEILD; it can be a normal dream too.

----------


## JayTabes91

no you don't, but it is a lot easier that way (or so I hear) because you are aware that you are waking up and you can say to yourself "hey I'm about to wake up, I won't move"

----------


## dutchraptor

I used to have this constantly and you will probably encounter it a few times, here's a good guide on how to Wild by visualizing, just apply this to your Deild attempt and you will enter alot more fluidly http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/mancon...hnique-128996/

----------


## JayTabes91

Dutch, thanks I'll check it out. And how long did it take you between your first awakening without moving, and your first DEILD?

----------


## dutchraptor

Not sure really, I think only a few days. I'm not sure, I think it was my pre DV days  :tongue2: .

----------


## JayTabes91

ha alright. I feel like I'm close. I've been putting a lot of effort into Lucid Dreaming lately and I'm just waiting for it to pay off. Dutch you've been really helpful in answering all my questions. Thanks a lot.

----------


## dutchraptor

No problem Jay, hope it works out for you. I guess I'll hear off ya once you get your first Deild  :wink2: .

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

I just focus a lot, I guess...  ::|:

----------


## Box77

> .../before I remember that I'm not supposed to/...



Perhaps this is throwing your chances away.

I don't think too much and just focus on the "blackness" either I have moved or not.

----------

